# Is Carbon Known To Lower Ph?



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

My ph has been at 6.6- 6.9(tap 8.0) and I just installed an eheim 2217 today with bio media, and forgot to take the carbon sponge out. Will this lower my ph or am I good. 
I have no idea what's lowering my ph from 8 to 6.7 range, I have two live plants and two pieces of rock from the pet shop.
Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Carbon doesn't.

Rocks may possibly be lowering the PH.

Did you test your tap water right away or did you let it sit 24 hours first?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i tested it right away.
im removing the carbon after two weeks. 
should i worry about my ph going dangerously low?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Leave a cup of tap water out for 24 hours to make sure the PH doesn't swing by itself.

If the PH isn't fluctuating, its fine.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Certain rocks are known to raise pH...I can't think of any that readily lower it. It sounds like your water has a low kH (low buffering capability). Lower kH water will experience pH swings, even with exposure to the CO2 in air. Test your tap water for pH, GH, and kH, then do the same with your tank water to compare. If you don't have the kits, try taking some samples to your LFS.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

6 pH isn't too low... on the contrary, 8 pH is too high.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

yea i know my ph is good but i just wanted to make sure that there isnt something in the tank lowering my ph. ill keep testing the water to see any changes.

i have the api master kit and im not familiar with GH and KH


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

kanito107 said:


> yea i know my ph is good but i just wanted to make sure that there isnt something in the tank lowering my ph. ill keep testing the water to see any changes.
> 
> i have the api master kit and im not familiar with GH and KH


With low kH water, acid wastes from biological processes will lower your pH (so will too much driftwood or using peat). As long as you keep on top of your water changes, you should be fine. I would be interested to see how much it swings after a major water change. If it isn't rising dramatically, and then lowering rapidly, then I don't see a major area of concern. There are ways to increase the kH of your tank water if you can't keep the tank pH stable.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine does the opposit my Tap word ( well) is about mid 6 in PH after 24 Hrs it goes to mid to high 7 range.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Joe.G said:


> Mine does the opposit my Tap word ( well) is about mid 6 in PH after 24 Hrs it goes to mid to high 7 range.


Well water has been known to outgas CO2 and other gasses after being exposed to air which raises the pH.


----------

